# Looking for a guitarist,bassist and vocalist.



## the-trooper (May 1, 2006)

Heyyy, we're a guitarist and a drummer (both 16) and have been playin together for several months.The guitarist has been playin for about 1 and a half years and the drummer 3 years. We are workin on some originals and also play covers. Our influnces include: Iron Maiden, Metallica, Judas Priest, Iced Earth, Stratovarius. Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Helloween, Megadeth, Pantera, Black Sabbath, Hibria, Sonata Arctica and shit loads more. 

We're open minded, easy going guys and we take the music really seriously so you should be dedicated. I'm not gonna go into any specific criteria for the wanted musicans, just for vocals no screamer, emo or growling or any bullshit like that.

So yeahh of youre interested e-mail me at: [email protected] 

Cheers:food-smiley-004:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Id be interested in being a guitarist. What area are you in?


----------



## the-trooper (May 1, 2006)

North York, what kinda stuff do you play?


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I play mostly just rock (metal [metalcore, heavy metal, blues metal], punk [from Sex Pistols to Green Day to From First To Last] and just plain rock [GNR, Zep, RHCP).


----------



## adam walker (May 6, 2006)

hey, sent you an email.


----------

